# Flies on line?



## quack head (Oct 23, 2007)

Does anyone have a reliable on line store to buy flies? I really only need dries as I'm not very good at tying them. The cheaper the better, as long as they are tied well.

Thanks.


----------



## cjnicol (Apr 12, 2004)

I am sure if you call Gates or Old AuSable in Grayling they would be more than willing to ship flies anywhere you need them. They will be high quality locally tied flies for a reasonable price. Just let them know what you need or call them and they will help you select flies.

Most Flies you buy on line from large suppliers will be tied over seas.

Chris


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

quack head said:


> Does anyone have a reliable on line store to buy flies? I really only need dries as I'm not very good at tying them. The cheaper the better, as long as they are tied well.
> 
> Thanks.



PM Dam4Drift or Troutlord1
If you get well tied flies that are the correct flies, it is much cheaper.
These 2 guys can get you there.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

I buy all my dries from the "big y fly co." Fabulous flys at cheap prices. They operate thru eBay 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

If your in Waterford then you're not to far from BPS at GLC in AH. They've got quite a selection in their fly fishing area.


----------



## flyfisher4life1 (Sep 5, 2011)

FishUSA.com they are located in the Erie region. I buy all my fishing needs there!


----------



## FishHound58 (Sep 4, 2011)

My buddy spends his life tying flies. He's remarkable at it and doesn't charge an arm and a leg. 
Check out woodlandrivers.com. Kip does a fantastic job and will tie anything you can come up with. 

FISH ON!!! 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

There is a place I deal with called *Flyshack.com*. Their products are very nice and prices are unbelievable. They are easy to deal with and offer a very good selection. Just my $.02.

_*Stinger*_


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

What kind of flys and what size are you looking for? If I can find the time I might be able to tie some up for ya...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fastsled (Jul 31, 2005)

X2 for big Y flies.


----------



## Multispeciestamer (Jan 27, 2010)

Riverbum.com


----------

